# another backleaner



## murphy4trees (Aug 17, 2010)

Big locust leaning up into another tree from last friday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI57_nTRkd0


----------



## mic687 (Aug 17, 2010)

Daniel I am curious as to what ropes you were using for the skid steer and the tree. By the way real nice job.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice Job Daniel !!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Murphy your indulgence of the size and weight of that tree is fun for me , you and I both know that those little paper wood locust come down like a dream and are so very light that tree is a duck for a tip tye .. And even with the rot they are still strong , amazingly strong for a weed ...I am curious though why not use the truck , it makes no sense to me to put yourself below a dangerous tree in the bite when you can take it with the truck over the work ?


----------



## Doc Hickory (Jul 24, 2011)

Good vid of pulling that locust over.

I think a lot of guys miss the point that you are doing these vids for demonstration purposes. Sure, often there may be a more straightforward way to drop a tree, but that then misses the chance to show a point.

Insofar as locust being 'light', the ones where you live are different than the ones that grow where I live. Locust is extremely dense, hard, and strong. Of course, if the point was just to bust on ol' Dan a little....

I know Daniel gets busted on for his ego, style, braggadocio, whatever, but you gotta give the dude props for having enough of a pair to put his stuff up for the world to see. I've learned a trick or two watching his work. It's always easier to criticize than to do...

Daniel, me thinks that skid steer may be the best money ya ever spent! Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice! Were you afraid the removal of the first stem would cause the second to topple or uproot?
(Maybe you addressed it on the vid, but I skimmed it with the sound off - forgive me if you mentioned it).


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Doc,
It was a fun job. I would have done this one with or without the camera.. 101 was havin' fun too.. and pulling with the big truck wasn't a bad idea.. this particular skid steer cannot break that rope on grass.. it will slip first, which is one reason I use it to pull.. And yes... that was money well spent.. 




Doc Hickory said:


> Good vid of pulling that locust over.
> 
> I think a lot of guys miss the point that you are doing these vids for demonstration purposes. Sure, often there may be a more straightforward way to drop a tree, but that then misses the chance to show a point.
> 
> ...


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 26, 2011)

unclemoustache said:


> Nice! Were you afraid the removal of the first stem would cause the second to topple or uproot?
> (Maybe you addressed it on the vid, but I skimmed it with the sound off - forgive me if you mentioned it).



Not really.. the root plate was big enough that it wasn't going to change any from simply letting the pressure off with the first drop.. The second tree wasn't going anywhere anyhow because it was supported well by that big ash..


----------

